# c5 s6 teaser...



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Today was a long day and I would like to give a huge thanks to the guys at The Fit Garage. 

2002 c5 s6 with Air lift xl's front and universal sleeve struts out back. We also use Specialty Products adjustable upper control arms, and 034 motorsports track density lower control arms. 

hardlines, accuair, and 3 piece wheels to come...

[IMG]http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/7439/photo2vwu.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/4167/photo1udj.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

WOW!!! I would like that on my allroad....


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

Glad to help, Colin!

I'm stoked to see the next stage...


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

Out of curiosity why the XL and not Slam Series?


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

To be honest that question should be aimed at above post. Those guys were the masterminds. I just lant a hand and brought the cash.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

This is gonna be hot.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

yep. this is gonna be good. :beer:


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

shadowdglx said:


> To be honest that question should be aimed at above post. Those guys were the masterminds. I just lant a hand and brought the cash.


Fairly simple answer. The slam series and XL terms get thrown around a lot because the mk4/5 airlift stuff is the most common. On the audi's, there is only one style. This is it. For reference, the car is firmly planting it's upper control arms on the strut tower currently before its even aired out. That combined with the fact that there is at least another 2 inches of adjustability on the threaded parts of the front tells me that this car will easily lay subframe on these struts up front.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks guys, going to my metal fab guy today while I'm off on business and when I return I should have custom tanks and hardlines...


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Update: got back last night and the car just got started... My appointment didn't get transferred when new years calendar got started...AWESOME! So he's booked up and I'm getting fit in when he can. Hopefully I'll see some progreess end of the week, beguining of next.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:snowcool:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

should have the car back today to do elevel sensors, wiring and mounting of vu4 etc...then back to get the hardlines finished...oh boy oh boy oh boy. ill post pics with progress...


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Very very nice.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

well...no car but i do have some progress pics. the snap ring poped off the rear strut and the bag dropped to the axle. gotta fix that before I can get it on the road.

floor is ruber isolated to the spare tire well, compressors are rubber isolated to the floor...in other words double wrapping it.:laugh:

pics...

[IMG]http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/4343/92678990.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/8039/54959591.png[/IMG]


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

looks good


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Gotta love those arches :heart:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Yeah 9.5" wide that are coming are still going to be small. You can fit 10" wide easy...


----------



## Mikey Pants (May 13, 2010)

Oh my :heart:


----------



## a.lauren (Nov 14, 2007)

In love, can't wait to see more


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

this is going to be reallll good :thumbup: keep us posted!


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

...look what showed up today...:laugh:

[IMG]http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/2238/53291430.png[/IMG]


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## 97glx (Feb 22, 2003)

Eh, it aint a BMW but it will pass :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

97glx said:


> Eh, it aint a BMW but it will pass :laugh::thumbup:


... But it does see the sunlight unlike someone's lightweight...

Sidenote: love the sig!!!


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

small update. ran wires for elevel...

gotta love height based leveling systems wires wires and more wires.

[IMG]http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/8782/photo5gw.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/1290/photo4doe.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

uh oh those wires look like fun.. i shall be tackling the same thing in a couple months


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

shadowdglx said:


> ...look what showed up today...:laugh:
> 
> [IMG]http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/2238/53291430.png[/IMG]


What's the specs on the wheels??


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

They are 19x8.5 and 9.5. I'm getting new lips so they will all be 9.5. 

Final specs will be 19x9.5 et 25/28

Not sure what tire size I'm gonna run.


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

shadowdglx said:


> They are 19x8.5 and 9.5. I'm getting new lips so they will all be 9.5.
> 
> Final specs will be 19x9.5 et 25/28
> 
> Not sure what tire size I'm gonna run.


If you are doing a 9.5 all corners posnally a 225 is a mild but perfect stretch.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

That's what I was thinking. Had 35 series on the r32 might go 40 on this. Wanna protect my new kicks...


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Yes yes yes. Give me more.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

[IMG]http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/3264/40818722293508445615910.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/4593/40742422354722106161210.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

Here are some more pics from the install that show off the guts a little more: 


























































If anyone is interested in putting their C5 on air, hit me up via PM. We can make it happen for much less than the BY stuff thanks to the airlift universals.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

thanks for the pics...no pics of the robot air strut???


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

shadowdglx said:


> thanks for the pics...no pics of the robot air strut???


 Ah yes, the mascot.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

EDM_v-dub said:


> Ah yes, the mascot.


 yes...yes..thats the one.


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

shadowdglx said:


> That's what I was thinking. Had 35 series on the r32 might go 40 on this. Wanna protect my new kicks...


 Wow a 40! i have 40's for snows and the are BIG!!


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

LAYINLOW said:


> Wow a 40! i have 40's for snows and the are BIG!!


 really? i saw some pics on a stretch forum and they didnt look that tall...maybe ill reconsider...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I've got 205/40s on my wheels and they aren't really that big. I think its the perfect middle, low pro enough to be slammed and still turning but thick enough to not feel every railroad track or bump in the road. 










Pic for reference. These wheels are on 18x8 but you can see that they aren't crazy big.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

thepirate said:


> I've got 205/40s on my wheels and they aren't really that big. I think its the perfect middle, low pro enough to be slammed and still turning but thick enough to not feel every railroad track or bump in the road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ya that ain't bad. I like.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

hardlines even under the car... 

[IMG]http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/6540/81551871.png[/IMG]


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

[IMG]http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/1406/20556027.png[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/7237/60945735.png[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/806/99050003.png[/IMG]


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You gonna add any spacers on the front? Looks great can't wait to see it in full effect.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

thepirate said:


> You gonna add any spacers on the front? Looks great can't wait to see it in full effect.


 for sure, going for super flush look. 

where i live we still can see some snow into february-march so im going to re lip the rears and get them ready by then.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah its 80 degrees where I'm at right now


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

thepirate said:


> Yeah its 80 degrees where I'm at right now


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Got the rear e level sensors done today. Then got my ass kicked by a controller mounting thought...


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

started the elevel flush mount...going to mold everything flush in the end. 
[IMG]http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/5408/photo3xea.jpg[/IMG] 

tanks should be done today. should have it fully operational this weekend or so... 

and new lips... 
[IMG]http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/7463/photowik.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## silverKo4S4WI (Aug 26, 2007)

Very nice. Pictures of the Tanks please!!


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

silverKo4S4WI said:


> Very nice. Pictures of the Tanks please!!


 Went and saw the progress of the tanks today. Should have em back beguining of next week. 
I'll be sure to take pics


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

FINALLY got the tanks done. should have the hardlines in and working middle (optimistic), or end of next week...

[IMG]http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/8492/photo3jz.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/313/photo2bx.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/4104/photo1xy.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## mechanicalmadness (Dec 10, 2011)

EDM_v-dub said:


> Ah yes, the mascot.


Nice build man!! Hey out of curiosity can i get more details on those upper control arms? I have been looking for a reasonably priced adjustable set. In all honesty I almost started fabbing some up but the wife forced me into a bathroom remodeling project sooo.....


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

mechanicalmadness said:


> Nice build man!! Hey out of curiosity can i get more details on those upper control arms? I have been looking for a reasonably priced adjustable set. In all honesty I almost started fabbing some up but the wife forced me into a bathroom remodeling project sooo.....


They are speciality products adjustable arms. Retail is around 450 a pair I believe off their website. I have a wholesale account so not sure what I paid.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Trunk looks great. What size tanks are those? I think I missed it somewhere in the thread...


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

thepirate said:


> Trunk looks great. What size tanks are those? I think I missed it somewhere in the thread...


They are accuair 3 gal tanks. One shortened and modified for my bridge system and the other just modified. Probably have 4 or so gallons.


----------



## mechanicalmadness (Dec 10, 2011)

shadowdglx said:


> They are speciality products adjustable arms. Retail is around 450 a pair I believe off their website. I have a wholesale account so not sure what I paid.


Fml, that seems to be the going rate everywhere. Looks like im fabbing a set.


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Watching this build. :thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## 2gtirabbits (Mar 31, 2004)

Looking good so far. Watching this one.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

changed my mind...bought 3.5" front lips. 10" all around now.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Sean this is your shop? Nice work dude


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

Sure is.

Thanks mang. :thumbup:

Keep an eye out for this and my MK4 wagon this summer.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

In!:thumbup:


----------



## ilikeaudis (Mar 25, 2010)

hate you 

thing is perfect wish i saw this before i settled for coils couple days ago:banghead:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

ilikeaudis said:


> hate you
> 
> thing is perfect wish i saw this before i settled for coils couple days ago:banghead:


Air is a wonderful thing...


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Well another bad day today. Our supposed tank engineering, and when I say our I mean my fab guy, went south. 

Guess we start over...


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

Yikes, that couldn't have sounded good when it blew.


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm guessing u didn't pressure test those??


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

LAYINLOW said:


> I'm guessing u didn't pressure test those??


I told my guy to pressure test to 200 psi to be safe... Turn out he didn't.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

hope everyone was safe. and the car wasnt driving. that would not be a fun situation


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow dude! With my limited knowledge on the case I would say it is because of that hard edge. I don't think that will ever work unless you use thicker steel, not aluminum. Ala the guys who make frame rail tanks. 

What else do you drive BTW? The S6 is pretty damn smooth. What is the rest of the stable?


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

arethirdytwo said:


> Wow dude! With my limited knowledge on the case I would say it is because of that hard edge. I don't think that will ever work unless you use thicker steel, not aluminum. Ala the guys who make frame rail tanks.
> 
> What else do you drive BTW? The S6 is pretty damn smooth. What is the rest of the stable?


Everyone was plenty safe. The bridge across acted at a blast panel...

Unfortunately this would be my only driver. 
Had a 72 blazer with a lt1 








Had a c43 Mercedes 
Had a 04 r32
Had a lot of projects that sucked my wallet dry...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Not fun. I fill high pressure gas cylinders and we had a 58L aluminum cylinder explode one day while sitting on the rig....dude walked away while he was "slow" filling and it blew up at 1500 psi...it was like a mini grenade went off.

Glad everyone was okay, sucks it destroyed the work you've put into it so far.


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

I've already said it a few times, but it still sucks to hear about the setback. At least it happened before you were driving it around. 

It's all up from here! :beer:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

EDM_v-dub said:


> I've already said it a few times, but it still sucks to hear about the setback. At least it happened before you were driving it around.
> 
> It's all up from here! :beer:


And then there was the call about the wheels...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

shadowdglx said:


> And then there was the call about the wheels...


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

a normal 200 psi pressure tested tank tank is tested to like 300


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

LAYINLOW said:


> a normal 200 psi pressure tested tank tank is tested to like 300


I told him pressure to 200 as I was using 150 psi. Not enough?


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

shadowdglx said:


> I told him pressure to 200 as I was using 150 psi. Not enough?


IIRC items that are pressure rated at a certain PSI means the product can MAINTAIN that pressure for a given amount of time. In addition the product needs to be able to withstand a pressure 4x that amount for a much smaller amount of time.

200psi rated tank is pressure tested at the manufacturer at 800psi. Someone chime in if this is incorrect but that's what I've been told.

Sorry to hear about your setback but looking forward to your next setup. :thumbup:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

aVWGTIguy said:


> IIRC items that are pressure rated at a certain PSI means the product can MAINTAIN that pressure for a given amount of time. In addition the product needs to be able to withstand a pressure 4x that amount for a much smaller amount of time.
> 
> 200psi rated tank is pressure tested at the manufacturer at 800psi. Someone chime in if this is incorrect but that's what I've been told.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your setback but looking forward to your next setup. :thumbup:


Where can I get it tested? Our shop compressor and his shop compressor are 175 max...


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

There is a tool that allows you to pressure test. I think burst needs to be around 400? Who knows but I really don't think it will work with those angles. That is a large flat surface, it will allows want to blow out.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

shadowdglx said:


> Well another bad day today. Our supposed tank engineering, and when I say our I mean my fab guy, went south.
> 
> Guess we start over...


The idea of modifying your air tank in anyway is a huge problem and I will explain why. The important thing is that fortunately nobody got hurt from this incident and hopefully a whole lot of people can learn what not to do. :banghead:

The cause of failure in this situation was not poor welds or poor fabrication. Instead it has to do with the way that internal stresses work in a pressure vessel. First, the drawing below will help to wrap your mind around the way that the internal pressure turns into longitudinal stress or "tension" inside the walls of a cylinder:








Now that you understand the "tension" that is present in all of the material once the tank is pressurized, imagine what adding a corner does to this mix. A corner in tension tries to flatten itself out essentially. The corner becomes a point of concentrated stress and if the stress exceeds the yield point of the material it will fracture.

This is why typical air tanks have no corners, (i.e. the end caps are shaped more like a sphere rather than just a flat cap welded on). To wrap this all up into one sentence, a sphere would be the most optimal shape for an air tank and a cube would be the worst shape for an air tank.

I just ran a quick simulation on our tank with a similar "notch" installed with 0.125" wall thickness everywhere and the assumption of perfect welds. This shows where the stresses are highest (which essentially caused the rupture) and shows the exaggerated deformation:

Pre-Deformed:









Deformed after Pressure:









*I would strongly suggest putting your creativity into other parts of your air suspension system and NOT modifying your air tanks in ANY way so that we can hopefully never see a thread like this again.* :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> The idea of modifying your air tank in anyway is a huge problem and I will explain why. The important thing is that fortunately nobody got hurt from this incident and hopefully a whole lot of people can learn what not to do. :banghead:
> 
> The cause of failure in this situation was not poor welds or poor fabrication. Instead it has to do with the way that internal stresses work in a pressure vessel. First, the drawing below will help to wrap your mind around the way that the internal pressure turns into longitudinal stress or "tension" inside the walls of a cylinder:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input once again. 
If, and don't think I'm being hard headed, we took and re did the notch with 3/8 or bigger plate and did internal bracing to tie all the sides together shouldn't ignorant over building overcome the pressure problem?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

shadowdglx said:


> thanks for the input once again.
> If, and don't think i'm being hard headed, we took and re did the notch with 3/8 or bigger plate and did internal bracing to tie all the sides together shouldn't ignorant over building overcome the pressure problem?


you underestimate the power of something under pressure it will always find the weakest part no matter what


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> you underestimate the power of something under pressure it will always find the weakest part no matter what


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah no engineer here but I have watched someone build square tanks and I know that it still probably won't work. Now if shrank the OD of the tank that would work, gotta stay round.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

arethirdytwo said:


> Yeah no engineer here but I have watched someone build square tanks and I know that it still probably won't work. Now if shrank the OD of the tank that would work, gotta stay round.


Yeah think I can flip over the vu4, dread... see the plug and wires, notch the bridge and counter sink the feet of the tanks to get them low enough to keep them round...
Hey Reno I'm gonna need two more tanks!!!


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

aVWGTIguy said:


> IIRC items that are pressure rated at a certain PSI means the product can MAINTAIN that pressure for a given amount of time. In addition the product needs to be able to withstand a pressure 4x that amount for a much smaller amount of time.
> 
> 200psi rated tank is pressure tested at the manufacturer at 800psi. Someone chime in if this is incorrect but that's what I've been told.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your setback but looking forward to your next setup. :thumbup:





shadowdglx said:


> Where can I get it tested? Our shop compressor and his shop compressor are 175 max...





arethirdytwo said:


> There is a tool that allows you to pressure test. I think burst needs to be around 400? Who knows but I really don't think it will work with those angles. That is a large flat surface, it will allows want to blow out.



when tanks are tested its not with air. they use a hydrostatic pressure tester which pumps water in


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

There we go, because the water can't compress. I would flip it man, just less hassle.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> There we go, because the water can't compress. I would flip it man, just less hassle.


yeah it still looks great flipped over. just paint the connector black and get some of that braided wire cover for the little bit that is showing


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

New tanks, thanks again to Reno at Accuair, and a repaired manifold showed up yesterday. Maybe ill see a finished system in a week or so...


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Good luck man! My project started in June of 2007 :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

wow


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

Colin, I think I'm going to go ahead and take that e-level off your hands, mmmmmmkay? :laugh:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I will be contacting Jesse at Accuair soon I think


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

EDM_v-dub said:


> Colin, I think I'm going to go ahead and take that e-level off your hands, mmmmmmkay? :laugh:


ummm no.


----------



## Asicks (Dec 14, 2010)

Bumping this thread......looking for feedback on how the rear setup is working. Looking at doing either same or similar. 

Thanks!


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Asicks said:


> Bumping this thread......looking for feedback on how the rear setup is working. Looking at doing either same or similar.
> 
> Thanks!


 The rear setup is working just fine. Only thing I wish is more dampening on the rear shocks. That being said some bolt in kits have none.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Should be able to get the car in this week to finish the tanks...next thing on my bucket list is learning how to tig aluminum so I'm never in this spot ever again waiting on someone's "schedule" to free up. I've been on air for two months now and haven't even been able to lay it out unless a compressor and line is near by... 

Anyone seen this before?...awesome.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats pretty sweet. I've seen a couple guys on AZ plasti-dip their cars.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

thepirate said:


> Thats pretty sweet. I've seen a couple guys on AZ plasti-dip their cars.


 Have you seen one in person?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

shadowdglx said:


> Have you seen one in person?


 No. I've seen trim and stuff but not a whole car....you thinking about doing it? It looks almost like vinyl wrapping but easier and cheaper.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

thepirate said:


> No. I've seen trim and stuff but not a whole car....you thinking about doing it? It looks almost like vinyl wrapping but easier and cheaper.


 I have a rs6 bumper to toss on before summer and thinking of doing the car instead of $400 for just the bumper...


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Well still waiting on the tanks to be shortened... Pretty chapped about it.
At least I'll have the wheels ready to fit when it's functioning...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Those look great :thumbup:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> The idea of modifying your air tank in anyway is a huge problem and I will explain why. The important thing is that fortunately nobody got hurt from this incident and hopefully a whole lot of people can learn what not to do. :banghead:
> 
> The cause of failure in this situation was not poor welds or poor fabrication. Instead it has to do with the way that internal stresses work in a pressure vessel. First, the drawing below will help to wrap your mind around the way that the internal pressure turns into longitudinal stress or "tension" inside the walls of a cylinder:
> 
> ...


SW simulation!

awesome way to explain it :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Love the wheels but I really feel like the flat black with be a bear to handle. I had some flat stuff and had it immediately redone in satin black. The flat was like a chalkboard.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

arethirdytwo said:


> Love the wheels but I really feel like the flat black with be a bear to handle. I had some flat stuff and had it immediately redone in satin black. The flat was like a chalkboard.


i had a satin black 72 blazer that wasn't to bad. the plasti dip stuff is pretty resilient. 

maybe make my own color...


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

aVWGTIguy said:


> IIRC items that are pressure rated at a certain PSI means the product can MAINTAIN that pressure for a given amount of time. In addition the product needs to be able to withstand a pressure 4x that amount for a much smaller amount of time.
> 
> 200psi rated tank is pressure tested at the manufacturer at 800psi. Someone chime in if this is incorrect but that's what I've been told.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your setback but looking forward to your next setup. :thumbup:


MAOP is usually around 3-4 times less than test burst pressure for composite pipeline...I would definitely test at least double of operating pressure


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

scharged said:


> MAOP is usually around 3-4 times less than test burst pressure for composite pipeline...I would definitely test at least double of operating pressure


new tanks aren't being notched. just shortened... shouldn't be a problem


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Still waiting on functionality... Doesn't mean we can have a little fun.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Lines...!!!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

That looks so good....


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

E level works!!! Fully functional air and it only took three months.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Yup


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

More pics ASAP opcorn:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

thepirate said:


> More pics ASAP opcorn:


soon...


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

shadowdglx said:


> Yup


Is this aired out??


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

LAYINLOW said:


> Is this aired out??


Yup sitting on tire front and rear.


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

i figured this would be tucking more. Looks great though :thumbup:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

With 10" wide wheels and a low offset it pokes and rests on the tires. 
With a set of 19x8.5 NUE's I had on it it tucked pretty good. The front control arms hit and the rears bottom out.


----------



## Streetsoffire (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn. I gotta start visiting other sections of this board........that looks effing good. Air, with poke.......and V8 muscle? Yup.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Streetsoffire said:


> Damn. I gotta start visiting other sections of this board........that looks effing good. Air, with poke.......and V8 muscle? Yup.


Thanks...rs6 bumper and all interior panels painted now...


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

A few more pics... Got grills?


































The painted interior is like new drapes, really classes up the place.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

shadowdglx said:


> A few more pics... Got grills?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics arent working for me


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Stupid tapatalk...


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

rollininstyle2004 said:


> Pics arent working for me


 Pics up now...


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks so good! :thumbup: I need a wagon in my life.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks man. The rs6 bumper really sets it off...


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks great dude....deff thinking of going wider body on my avant :laugh:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Love it man, really do. The wheels should have brushed and cleared centers to match the trim. The satin black just makes them get lost in the wheel wells. Been there before, loved my black wheels but they just didn't pop. 

Black - Hella Boring 









Silver - Wheels Pop!


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

arethirdytwo said:


> Love it man, really do. The wheels should have brushed and cleared centers to match the trim. The satin black just makes them get lost in the wheel wells. Been there before, loved my black wheels but they just didn't pop.
> 
> Black - Hella Boring
> 
> ...


 True... Btw gorgeous mkiv. Had a R prior to the S6 and took inspiration from yours... I go through wheels quick, 4 sets since August. Next set will have a little more pop...


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks man! I always appreciate the compliments, it has been a labor of love... and hate . I'd trade wheels but mine are too small and yours are too big  



shadowdglx said:


> True... Btw gorgeous mkiv. Had a R prior to the S6 and took inspiration from yours... I go through wheels quick, 4 sets since August. Next set will have a little more pop...


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

ShadowGLX , very nice man.. still working on my e-level .. travel in rear sensors are too short .. other then that i love it.. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Move it close to the joint, less travel there. 



AWDIOS said:


> ShadowGLX , very nice man.. still working on my e-level .. travel in rear sensors are too short .. other then that i love it.. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

arethirdytwo said:


> Move it close to the joint, less travel there.


 Yeah did that a while back. Works great now. Thanks.


----------



## Streetsoffire (Jul 16, 2011)

Painted interior pcs....... Explain method, how/what used....... I needs some of that.......


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

If you mean the brushed aluminum that is OEM.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Streetsoffire said:


> Painted interior pcs....... Explain method, how/what used....... I needs some of that.......


 Not OEM. The s6's came with wood grain. They are just painted body color.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Ahhhhh I thought it had a brushed option as well. Looks great! 



shadowdglx said:


> Not OEM. The s6's came with wood grain. They are just painted body color.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)




----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Looks great, so glad I was able to see it at Stance Wars. :thumbup:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Miotke said:


> Looks great, so glad I was able to see it at Stance Wars. :thumbup:


Thanks... Stoked to see it in the official stance works video...


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

http://vimeo.com/m/46144200

A few shots in here...


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Winters? I think the multi spoke are sold, Sewercaps are growing on me, but not wide enough for me... Thoughts?


----------



## 97glx (Feb 22, 2003)

I think GHAYYYYYYY


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Caps with a full polish. Run some 25 to 30mm spacers front and rear.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

thepirate said:


> Caps with a full polish. Run some 25 to 30mm spacers front and rear.


I have 15's front/rear as to clear the brakes but I deff need at least 25/30. Still to skinny though...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

shadowdglx said:


> I have 15's front/rear as to clear the brakes but I deff need at least 25/30. Still to skinny though...


Yeah…the S6 wide body would make them look real thin :laugh:

If you looking for decent looking winter wheels, look into Mercedes wheels, they usually run 8.5" to 9.5".


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

thepirate said:


> Yeah&#133;the S6 wide body would make them look real thin :laugh:
> 
> If you looking for decent looking winter wheels, look into Mercedes wheels, they usually run 8.5" to 9.5".


Ya I've looked into those but I don't want staggered... I'd have to find only rears. I am a vmr, mrr and Vossen dealer so I may just throw some aftermarket something on...


----------



## Streetsoffire (Jul 16, 2011)

Those sewer caps look God-awful........at the very least, for winter wheels, snag some RS6 reps in 19x9.5 (my buddy scored a set off of eBay for $600 shipped). They will fill the wheelwells, and you can still air out. He has a stock C5 S6, and it give him the OEM+ look he was going for.






I can't believe you sold your 3pc wheels......car was looking boss.......


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Streetsoffire said:


> Those sewer caps look God-awful........at the very least, for winter wheels, snag some RS6 reps in 19x9.5 (my buddy scored a set off of eBay for $600 shipped). They will fill the wheelwells, and you can still air out. He has a stock C5 S6, and it give him the OEM+ look he was going for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember I can't run nice wheels year round... We gets snow. 
When summer comes, next set will be mo better... I am what you call a wheel whore. Owned the car for a year and have had 7 sets of wheels. Roti's, the three piece, a few sets of OEM, bbs...

I just became a Vossen dealer so... Or get a hold of something else three piece.

Oh and I don't want 19's for winters. Want more rubber. I want to find some 18x10 or something...


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

wow  good ****!


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

mark6kevin said:


> wow  good ****!


Thanks...


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

News?!


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

low_quattro said:


> News?!












:wave:


----------



## 59eurobug (Apr 27, 2009)

Sell me those sewer caps!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow....those look real good on there. :thumbup:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

These bags are now for sale if anyone is interested...


----------



## 59eurobug (Apr 27, 2009)

What about the sewer caps?


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

59eurobug said:


> What about the sewer caps?


Sold a long time ago.


----------

